

Think Geek to Combat Interview Nerves - KiwiCoder
http://tech-book-store.amazon.com/post/Tx1I17XK52Z6BS6/Think-Geek-to-Combat-Interview-Nerves

======
KiwiCoder
"There are no compiler warnings to guide you through the human interaction of
an interview."

